# carioca 10 wing mirror



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

Have a broken lower arm on the passenger side wing mirror it is a long reach and the vehicle is registered as 2000. However the mirrors seem to relate to a 1994 to 1998. Anybody know a fiat part number. They are manually adjusted but electric heated.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Contact www.wingmirrorman.co.uk who will be the best company to look after you supplying a replacement mirror.

Regards,
Chris


----------

